# Yashica C



## invisible (Jul 25, 2012)

A veteran of a few battles, this baby is in pretty rough shape, doesn't work and is missing a piece or two... but I'm posting this here just because she's the sexiest paperweight (and she knows it).


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2012)

Who woulda' thunk it...that 1950's Japanese TLR design would some day be sexy!!! 

How about a downblou...errr....I mean, how about a shot of her with the hood up??


----------



## invisible (Jul 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Who woulda' thunk it...that 1950's Japanese TLR design would some day be sexy!!!
> 
> How about a downblou...errr....I mean, how about a shot of her with the hood up??


LOL! She's the type that only suggests  the hood up would be too risqué (and she would lose her sexy).


----------

